# Crossovers digitales de 3 vias



## coleman (Dic 3, 2012)

Estimados amigos del foro, estoy necesitando comprar un crossover activo, y me he interesado por un par de modelos digitales que son el Procesador BBE DS48 y el behringer dcx2496, alguien tiene experiencia con estos modelos...? que me recomiendan.
   Les agradezco de antemano su ayuda


----------



## tecbeml (Dic 5, 2012)

Amigo no conosco esos modelos pero las marcas si y te digo que el ds48 es mucho mejor en calidad por la marca que el dcx2496 ya que e destapado de ambas marcas y los bbe vienen mejor adiferencia de beringer,


----------



## coleman (Dic 7, 2012)

Gracias tecbeml... por tu respuesta en lo personal has trabajado alguna otra marca?  tavez que me recomiendez en crossover de 3 vias ya sea digital o analogico....

Me han hablado muy bien de los DBX... pero son un poco caros y no ando tambien de presupuesto.


----------



## tecbeml (Dic 7, 2012)

coleman dijo:


> Gracias tecbeml... por tu respuesta en lo personal has trabajado alguna otra marca?  tavez que me recomiendez en crossover de 3 vias ya sea digital o analogico....
> 
> Me han hablado muy bien de los DBX... pero son un poco caros y no ando tambien de presupuesto.



Si son caros pero buenos, si quieres algo analogo te recomiendo SAMSON 3WAY es configurabe desde 2way asta 4 way y bastante completo con limitadores y retardo de bas y ademas economico.


----------



## coleman (Dic 7, 2012)

Gracias tecbeml... voy a verificar en la pagina web de samson para verlo... por lo que veo podria decirse que no me recomiendas nada en Behringer verdad...? es atractivo por los precios...! aqui en mi pais esa marca si se ve mucho...
Pero tambien hay otras opciones como Peavey.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 7, 2012)

Cual es el Uso que quieres darle al crossover que necesitas
Amigo Coleman te recomiendo crossover análogos, y yo he tenido crossover DOD, Peavey 3/4, y también Behringer,



Pues por mi experiencia en sonido profesional, no se que amargas experiencias haya tenido el compañero Tecbeml con la marca Behringer, o si lo dice por experiencia propia o lo que es peor por experiencia ajena.



de hecho reemplazé tanto el DOD y los dos Peavey por el Behringer CX3400, llevo usandolo por dos años sin parar, en dos ocasiones he tenido descargas eléctricas y ha estado a 220V,



si comparamos las prestaciones del SAMSON 3WAY (S3) y el cx3400, además de de todas las buenas amplicaciones que comparten
http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/processors/s-class/s3way/
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/CX3400.aspx

te recomendaria cualquiera de los dos ya depende de tu bolsillo



En cuanto a los bbe tambien los he destapado, y hay que dejar dos cosas claras, el bbe es mucho mas simple claro que es mas fácil de reparar, pero no puedo pretender que un crossover con muchas mas aplicaciones sea mas simple que uno sencillo como el bbe, que el mas avanzado de ellos no llega a la mitad de las prestaciones del mas sencillo de Behringer, debo aclarar que estoy hablando de los crossover análogos no del bbe digital en cuestión. 


La otra es que debemos saber la aplicacion real que nuestro compañero quiere darle al equipo que quiere comprar



EN la parte interna de los dos crossover en cuestion jusga tu mismo

http://www.google.com.co/search?q=b...IKTJ4fA9QSB8YBY&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1407&bih=770

http://www.google.com.co/search?q=b...gS0koDwDw&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1407&bih=770



En la comparacion del behringer dcx2496 y el BBE DS48 hay que aclarar que el bbe tiene dos salidas mas que el behringer


----------



## coleman (Dic 7, 2012)

Amigo Nasaserna, para serte sincero soy nuevo en el audio profesional, apenas estoy armando mi equipo el crossover lo quiero para utilizarlo con un par de amplificadores cerwin vega cv1800, pero que este la opcion de 3 vias ya que mas adelante planeo meter un amplificador mas potente para los bajos... con respecto a los parlantes no son originales son clones de los antiguos JBL 4530. montados con bajos peavey
Ya vi las los enlaces que pusiste, me parece que se ve mas complicado el behringer.
es interesante tu experiencia con el peavey porque aqui en mi pais se considera de lo mejor.
 Me podrias explicar porque me recomiendas un crossover analogico... gracias...


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 8, 2012)

el crossover analógico te lo recomiendo por experiencia propia, con dos crossover digitales tuve problemas uno por ignorancia  o simplemente por tener un poco baja la salida no excitaban muy bien que digamos los amplificadores. pero tienen ventajas en la cantidad de salidas, puedes trabajar a cuatro vias y hasta mas, pero tuve un Dbx Driverrack Pa+  lamentablemente me dejó tirado en el tercer evento en el que amplifique con el, en un principio normal, a todos nos puede pasar, solo que al tratar de repararlo, bárbaro  repararlo valía mas que un crossover análogo.



Con el crossover peavey 3/4, simplemente me fue muy bien, solo que al no tener limitadores ni delay de bajos, tenía que estar muy pendiente de no exagerar en los niveles de potencia a usar. no tenía indicadores de clip, ademas sus conectores de pluff de 1/4, pero no puedo hablar mal de este burrito de trabajo.



En sonidos medianos y grandes depende mucho del tipo de parlantería a usar, si utilizas parlantería tradicional no line array, es sencillo trabajar a 2 vias, el que te recomendemos crossovers de tres y cuatro vias, es mas por las prestaciones adicionales que presentan los crossovers de una gama mas alta (limitadores, eq horn, etc),que un crossover sencillo de dos vías normalmente no proporciona. 

no creas en realidad es un poco mas sencillo de manejar el Behringer, solo que como todo a primera vista asusta un poco. pero me parece muy bien que pienses en utilizar crossovers activos en tu sonido, pues las ventajas son muy altas comparados con los crossover pasivos con los que vienen muchos de los bafles comerciales.

Luego de que aprendas a manejar tu crossover, verás que puedes sacarle un buen sonido hasta a los parlantes mas sencillos


----------



## coleman (Dic 8, 2012)

Veo que el crossover Behringer del que me hablas tiene limitadores, mis amplificadores tambien tiene esa funcion... que es lo mas recomendado activarlos dos o solo uno a la vez? ya que incluso hasta los equalizadores de behringer tambien los tienen, que es lo mas recomendado activar uno a la vez o afectara negativamente el sonido tenerlos activados en todos los dispositivos?


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 8, 2012)

Los limitadores son una herramienta muy buena.
se usa por seguridad, si lo tienes activo en tus amplificadores cerwin vega cv1800, quiere decir que si se enciende el foquito de clip, se ha llegado a la máxima potencia que maneja el equipo con seguridad y el amplificador tratará de bajar el volumen a un nivel seguro. yo siempre lo activo en todos mis amplificadores, porque muchas veces picos de volumen generan mucha distorsión y peligran mis bafles.
Tambien se usan como parámetro, osea, si se encienden traduce como peligro pues estan llevando al limite tus amplificadores y debes pensar en bajar el volúmen, en otras palabras es un límite al que debemos evitar llegar para garantizar un buen sonido y una vida util muy larga en nuestros equipos.
En La parte de los crossover, el Behringer puedes ubicar el limitador en el punto que quieras desde -6Db hasta mas 18Db, es bueno usarlo pues te ayuda a controlar la señal aplicada a los amplificadores dependiendo el lugar y lo que quieres castigarlos.
Normalmente yo uso el limitador en 0Db o +3Db, para que me sirvan de ayuda y no sobreexitar los amplificadores.



En sonido en vivo, quiere decir sin grabaciones que normalmente se encuentran normalizadas, el uso de los limitadores  es indispensable en la parte de los micrófonos pues la voz tiene niveles muy variables y a veces un grito sobre carga todo el sistema de sonido.
Como consejo, lo primero que debes hacer es pensar en la limpieza del sonido, la naturalidad en las voces, (evitar de sobreecualizar las voces,evitar el exagerado bajo y brillo en ellas) , antes de la gran potencia de salida, es mejor que empieces con seguridad, y cuando veas que los limitadores se encienden trata de bajarle un poco, y así evitarás los efectos indeseados en los limitadores como eso de que cuando alguien grite en ves de oirse mas fuerte se baje el volúmen bruscamente. 
suerte nos vamos cumunicando


----------



## coleman (Dic 8, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigo Nasaserna, por todas tus explicasiones, cuando compre el crossover te aviso como me esta llendo


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 8, 2012)

suerte con todo, a proposito son muy buenos amplificadores los que compraste


----------



## coleman (Dic 10, 2012)

Vieras que estoy muy contento con ellos... una preguntita que opinion tienes con respecto a este tipo de cajas que tengo aqui... en mi pais les llaman "toboganes" pero creo que en otros lados les llaman "gauss" o "scooper" son clones del jbl 4530.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 10, 2012)

Realmente son buenas, ahora entiendo tu necesidad del crossover, necesariamente necesitas trabajar mínimo a dos vías

Pues están diseñadas para un bajo profundo y de buena presión, pero sin subir de los 200Hz, sin crossover en gama completa son un problema


----------



## coleman (Dic 10, 2012)

Ese es el problema que tengo...  que los estoy usando con un crossover pasivo y los esta cortando a 1000hz y a 3400Hz con 12db/octava


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 10, 2012)

tsi señor estas desperdiciando potencia y calidad en el sonido


----------



## MartinV56 (Abr 29, 2013)

Gracias, mi primer post, aprovecho este post, estoy en las mismas, que me aconsejan, el dcx 2496 digital o el samson analogo s3, la diferencia de precio es considerable, el uno digital el otro análogo es para sonido casero triamplificar con 3 valvulares single ended, la otra opción es el behringer cx3400 pero me llama más la atención el samson aunque se ven similares en prestaciones, agradezco de antemano sus consejos y sugerencias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2013)

MartinV56 dijo:


> el uno digital el otro análogo es para sonido casero *triamplificar con 3 valvulares single ended*


  ... dada la soberana distorsion de ese tipo de amplificadores y su interacción con los parlantes, da lo mismo usar cualquier crossover ... 
Es mejor que inviertas en un buen parlante full-range (y su baffle) y usés un solo SE, que te va a dar "mejores resultados" que multiamplificar sin saber donde elegir las frecuencias de corte o si tenés que corregir la respuesta del algún parlante.


----------



## MartinV56 (Abr 29, 2013)

Gracias Zoidberg, me has dado la respuesta si debo corregir la respuesta me va mejor con el Behringer que tiene más herramientas que el Samson


----------



## coleman (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola amigo nasaserna... ya compre el crossover behringer cx3400 funciona excelente, muchas gracias por tus consejos...


----------

